# How to use path Memo with 3 cycle



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well the method of bld i use is Piece by piece and i used path method to Remeber the order of the corners...

The only problem is how would i use this memo method for 3 cycles?

becuase the paths arent in cycles


----------



## tim (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are going to use a fixed buffer, it's exactly the same as any piece by piece method.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 29, 2008)

If lets say my chain is 4-1-6-7-8-2-3

and say my buffer is 3.

and im using 3 cycle...

I would just put err uhh idk lol sorrys this is hard. but i will get it


----------



## tim (Mar 29, 2008)

3 3-cycles:

3, 4, 1
3, 6, 7
3, 8, 2

that's it.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 29, 2008)

So does corner 3 stay in the same spot the whole time?


and does the other 2 corners im cycling have to be in the specific place like 1 2 ?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 30, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> So does corner 3 stay in the same spot the whole time?


No. :confused:



andrewvo1324 said:


> and does the other 2 corners im cycling have to be in the specific place like 1 2 ?


No. Cycle them any way you want, just the right pieces and in the right direction.

EDIT:


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 30, 2008)

Look at the example at www.cubefreak.net. And try to look at your cube while doing i. It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## Cubegeek (Mar 30, 2008)

ABCDE becomes ADE after you cycle ABC.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 30, 2008)

Scramble: D' B' F R' F2 U F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 F R' D' F U L' F U' R B2 U'

1. Memorization
CP1 5 4 2 7 8 3)

5. Corner Permutation
(1 5 4): D2R2U'-RB'RF2R'BRF2R2-UR2D2
(1 2 7): DB2-RB'RF2R'BRF2R2-B2D'
(1 8 3): D'R2D2B2-RB'RF2R'BRF2R2-B2D2R2D

I dont understand where he started his chain???

he said his UFL was 1 and DFL is 5 but 1 needs to goto 6?


----------



## dolphyfan (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, 
1 definitely has to go to 5, unless you scrambled wrong or you use a different CP numbering system. Try looking again.
-Tony


----------

